
Flying high with Vaex: analysis of over 30 years of flight data in Python - maartenbreddels
https://towardsdatascience.com/https-medium-com-jovan-veljanoski-flying-high-with-vaex-analysis-of-over-30-years-of-flight-data-in-python-b224825a6d56
======
oscar7echo
Vaex is pandas on steroid !! Impressive ! It pushes back the boundaries of
what you can do on your laptop quite far. From a wider perspective, it is a
reminder that intelligent engineering can make up for a LOT of powerful IT
hardware - as the much celebrated 50-year anniversary of the Apollo moon
missions should also remember us.

